# Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!



## Deichkind (3. Dezember 2012)

Wer kennt das nicht? Man wacht sonntags morgens auf, dreht sich im warmen Bett, schaut aus dem Fenster und alles ist grau in grau. Regentropfen, gemischt mit cornflake-großen Schneeflocken, klatschen gegen die Scheibe und der Hund schaut dich mit einem verwerflichen Blick an, als wolle er sagen: wag es ja nicht mich vor die Tür zu schicken.

Dann rafft man sich auf und denkt sich: ein perfekter Tag um im Bett zu bleiben. Der Kaffee läuft durch, warme Brötchen duften und die Fussbodenheizung unterstreicht, warum man zu dieser Erkenntnis gekommen ist. Man nimmt das iPad und liest sich die Fangmeldungen der letzten Tage im Board durch.

Und dann passiert es. Der Blick wandert hektisch von den Postings über gute Fänge nach draußen und wieder zurück. Im Kopf beginnen chemische Prozesse, die zu einer verzerrten Wahrnehmung der Realität führen und Stimmen machen sich breit: so schlecht ist das Wetter doch gar nicht!

Ein Schluck Kaffee und ein ordentliches Kopfschütteln sollen das verzerrte Bild wieder gerade rücken! Dann der Griff zum Handy, um sich von anderen Infizierten die Bestätigung zu holen, dass heute definitiv kein Angelwetter ist.

Eine wissenschaftlicher Studie belegt: Anglern und insbesondere dem gemeinen Küstenfischer fehlt ein bestimmtes Gen, dass es ihm unmöglich macht, bestimmte Signale analytisch und realistisch wahrzunehmen und einzuordnen! 

„Du willst doch wohl bei diesem Wetter nicht los?“, sollte jeder verstehen. Aufgrund dieses Gendefekts verändern die Synapsen die Auswertung dieser Aussage und wandeln diese eigenständig um. 

„Wer weiss ob es in den kommenden Wochen nicht noch schlechter wird!“ ist die veränderter Wahrnehmung die dazu führt, dass man sich gut 30 Minuten später, mit seinem gesamten Geraffel, im Auto wiederfindet und den Weg Richtung Küste antritt.  

Dann ist es eh zu spät und selbst die Temperaturanzeige des Autos mit 1,5 Grad Aussentemperatur wird nicht mehr realisiert. Die schneebedeckte Landschaft im Raum Lübeck, die an einem vorbei fliegt wird von den Aussagen anderer Boardies über What‘s App, sie seien jetzt auch auf‘m Weg zum Wasser und nur Mädchen blieben jetzt Zuhause, zu einer grünen Sommerwiese!

Auf dem Wasser ist dieser chemische Prozess so weit fortgeschritten, das einen, die durch die Kälte stark eingeschränkte Motorik der Finger und der Füsse, nicht mehr stört. 

Und dann passiert es. Ein gewallter Rums und die Rute ist krumm. Der erste Ostseeleopard wird gelandet und so geht munter weiter. Der Blick zum anderen Boardie (auf diesem Weg ein kurzer Gruss an Bratnase) und dessen Drill lässt die Kälte, Wind und Wetter nun vollends verfliegen und ein zufriedenes Grinsen macht sich auf meinem Gesicht breit:

„ Ja, ich bin krank und stehe dazu!“

Allen weiteren "Patienten" hier wünsche ich tight Lines und möglichst keine baldige Genesung vom schönsten Virus der Welt!

Jetzt noch die Fakten:
Bratnase: 5 schöne Leos 
Ich: 14 schöne Leos von denen 7 nun bei mir frieren!


----------



## sunny (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Sehr schön geschrieben #6. 

Wenn ich an der Küste wohnen würde, würde mir dieses Gen wahrscheinlich auch fehlen, aber hier im Binnenland lockt mich bei dem Wetter keiner ans Wasser.

Petri Heil zu eurer Strecke.


----------



## Reppi (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Super geschrieben, mein Bester !!:m:m
Würde ja auch gerne mal wieder los; aber bei mir sind es nicht die Synapsen, sondern der kaputte Schlauch, der mich hindert......
Aber irgendwann......|rolleyes

Gruß Uwe


Ps.
Olaf
Dann greif Dir Rolf mal und ab nach Maasholm; frag ihn mal...


----------



## Thomas9904 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

endgeil ;-)))


----------



## vermesser (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Und so lebensnah...bis zum Bauch im eiskalten Wasser, seit Tagen keinen Biss...aber trotzdem immer wieder draußen...


----------



## Deichkind (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

@Reppi@Thomas9904

"bei mir ist es der kaputte Schlauch" – gibt es eigentlich "Boardferkelalarm" noch?


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*



sunny schrieb:


> *Sehr schön geschrieben *#6.
> 
> 
> finde ich auch #6
> ...



von mir ebenso!!

*Wenn ich an der Küste wohnen würde*, .....

ja da wohn ich halt...:g


----------



## Franz_16 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Echt stark geschrieben #r #r 

Und natürlich ein dickes Petri zu den schönen Dorschen #6


----------



## sunny (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*



Reppi schrieb:


> Ps.
> Olaf
> Dann greif Dir Rolf mal und ab nach Maasholm; frag ihn mal...



Uwe, ist schon in Arbeit .


----------



## fordfan1 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Sauber.


----------



## Roy Digerhund (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Super geschrieben! Mit einer der besten Berichte die ich hier im AB gelesen habe.
Ich wohne zwar nicht an der Küste, aber bei mir ist auch was kaputt(nicht der Schlauch...). Das Wetter ist nur eine lästige Randerscheinung, die einfach verdrängt wird.(O-Ton von einem Kumpel bei minus 10° C + heftigem Schneefall: " Wasser ist noch flüssig und ich habe heute schon eine blaue Stelle am Himmel gesehen! Ich bin in einer halben Stunde bei dir")
Gruss ROY


----------



## Reppi (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*



> Boardferkelalarm



Du Mors 
das Plastik-Innenleben meines Togiak´s 

@Olaf
Sauber; und wieso kriege ich keine PN ?


----------



## sunny (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Uwe, noch haben wir nix konkretes. Dieses Jahr wird das auch nix mehr. Wenn es soweit ist, dann kriegst du eine PN.


----------



## Bratnase (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Moin Karsten,

sehr geil geschrieben! Das Lesen hat genauso viel Spaß gemacht wie das Angeln!!!
Beibt nur die Frage, ob Dir die Dorsche von gestern auch so gut schmecken werden wie die von vorletzter Woche. Bei den gestrigen fehlt ja (zum Glück) der Platin-Geschmack...! #6


----------



## Brummel (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

:m  Feine Story, herrlich erzählt#6

Da wird sich wohl so mancher hier "wiedererkannt" haben :m

Gruß Torsten#g


----------



## Waveman (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Schönes Ding ! You make my day ! #6
Danke für das dämliche Grinsen in meinem Gesicht und das zustimmende Kopfnicken… die Kollegin von gegenüber kennt mich zum Glück lange genug.
Ich denke, dass du damit direkt den Nagel auf den Kopf getroffen hast – das kennt wirklich fast jeder Küstenfischer (ich kenne das Phänomen auch als Gen-defekter „auf dem Wasser-Sportler“).
Versuche mir gerade noch einen Tag in dieser Woche schön zu reden, weil dann wird’s ja langsam Winter … Donnerstag sieht‘s vom Wind noch einigermaßen annehmbar aus… mhhh, und wenn ich das Meeting auf Mittwoch lege und der Frau was nettes in den Nikolaus Stiefel stecke… Zufällig noch jemand mit Resturlaub, Gen Defekten und ähnlichen Plänen am Start? |bigeyes


----------



## daci7 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Hehe - und dann das Gegenteil im Sommer ...
Blauer Himmel, 35°C, viele leichtbekleidete Mädels unterwegs 
Ich: Jo, Lust raus zu gehn?
Er: Nö - lohnt sich erst wenns dunkel wird.
:g


----------



## Kotzi (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Ich bin jedenfals vor diesem Phänomen bei Zweistelligen Minus-Zahlen geheilt
seitdem ich mal bei -18 grad ansitzen musste...


----------



## duckstar2010 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Yes! Erstmal dickes Petri! 
Du sprichst hier so einigen aus der Seele glaube ich. Die meisten sitzen vor dem Fenster und denken 'Mann.... ist das draussen ungemütlich nass und kalt', wir denken.......darüber gar nicht nach. Obwohl ich auf dem Weg zum Angelplatz schon öfter Leuten begegnet bin, die mir sowas sagten wie 'Wir machen Schluss, es fängt gleich an zu regnen' oder '....mir frieren gleich die Finger ab' oder der Oberbringer '...hab keine Lust mehr'....naja....vielleicht ist bei denen ja einfach nur noch alles intakt. 


Ich muss dieses Wo-ende auch endlich mal wieder los.



Waveman schrieb:


> ....und der Frau was nettes in den Nikolaus Stiefel stecke…



und genau das mach ich auch. Irgendwas, womit sie sich am Wochenende alleine beschäftigen kann |rolleyes


----------



## Waveman (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*



duckstar2010 schrieb:


> und genau das mach ich auch. Irgendwas, womit sie sich am Wochenende alleine beschäftigen kann |rolleyes


 
Oh Mann, da fallen mir schon wieder so Sachen ein...


----------



## Lxvxfxxld1 (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Aberan der Küste hat man auch gelernt. Bei unter 5 Grad Wassertemperatur bleibt man besser zu Hause. Das machen die Fische dann auch.


----------



## hanzz (3. Dezember 2012)

Einfach genial. 
Hab heut noch gedacht, obs das war für dieses Jahr ?
Nee, da gibts noch Tage an denen ich losziehen werde.


----------



## sMaXx (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

sehr geil geschrieben , ich wohn nichtmal direkt anner küste aber mir geits genauso


----------



## Meerforellenfan (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

ja ich erkenne mich wieder ....grins


----------



## gründler (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Das Gen gibs aber auch im Binnenland.

Also so Sonntage wo man bei minus graden Stippen fährt,oder sich Nächte in Wald setzt weil es juckt in ne fingers,oder man sich auf Quappen hinsetzt weil es einfach nicht möglich ist das bekannte Gen zu unterdrücken.

Man(n) aber trotzdem nach dem Angeln/Jagd weiß das man alles richtig gemacht hat,auch wenn man finger uind füße net mehr spürt.


|wavey:


----------



## Ines (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Wie gut, wenn so ein Krankheitswahn dann schlussendlich mit einem zufriedenen Grinsen belohnt wird...

Mein Respekt gegenüber "Patienten" wie dir und Bratnase!


----------



## 42er barsch (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

@deichkind

GREAT POSTING !!

so, oder ähnlich, war ich vor ein paar jahren auch noch eingestellt.

im zeitalter von internet und wetter-apps oder ähnlichem zeugs habe ich mich aber mehr undmehr zum couch potatoe entwickelt.

ich werde mir aber, wenns demnächst mal wieder grenzwertig ist, deinen post in erinnerung rufen und allen wiedrigkeiten trotzen.

DANKE.

Gruss


----------



## laxvän (3. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Toller Bericht#6
Ich kenne auch die ständigen Kommentare, wenn ich jetzt noch im Binnenland auf Zander los bin.
"Wie, du willst doch nicht etwa bei dem Schietwetter los." und wenn dann doch ein Fisch mitgebracht wird wieder neidisch geguckt|supergri


----------



## F1SCHER (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*



Waveman schrieb:


> Oh Mann, da fallen mir schon wieder so Sachen ein...




2 Doofe ein Gedanke


----------



## daci7 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*



Waveman schrieb:


> [...] und der Frau was nettes in den Nikolaus Stiefel stecke… [...]





duckstar2010 schrieb:


> [...]
> und genau das mach ich auch. Irgendwas, womit sie sich am Wochenende alleine beschäftigen kann |rolleyes



So ihr Spezis, wie wärs denn z.B. mit einem Tablet ?


----------



## Waveman (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Endlich mal ein Produkt wo "befriedigend" nicht mehr zu poppen  |znaika: ähhh toppen ist...  Aber das war doch gar nicht das Thema|bla:

Gruß waveman


----------



## duckstar2010 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*



> Zitat von *Waveman*
> 
> 
> _[...] und der Frau was nettes in den Nikolaus Stiefel stecke… [...]_





> Zitat von *duckstar2010*
> 
> 
> _[...]
> und genau das mach ich auch. Irgendwas, womit sie sich am Wochenende alleine beschäftigen kann |rolleyes_





daci7 schrieb:


> So ihr Spezis, wie wärs denn z.B. mit einem Tablet ?



Immer wieder cool, in welche Richtung so eine Diskussion laufen kann #6

Ab und zu muss man selbst mal das lesen, was man schreibt 

Also, damit ich ohne schlechtes Gewissen am Wo-ende los kann, muss ich meiner Frau am Nikolaustag was nettes reinsteck....|kopfkrat....äh....also was schenken, damit sie befriedigt....ööhh....sich freut und ich in Ruhe fi....#q
Aaaah.....lassen wir das|bigeyes

Fazit: Mir is das Wetter beim angeln völlig latte....(oh mann, es hört einfach nicht auf:c)


----------



## Heringskiller89 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Ich finds einfach nur Geil!!!
Echt top geschrieben!!


----------



## shad (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Hammergeil geschrieben!!!!!!!!!!
Danke dafür!!!!!!:m:m

Gruß,
ein mitinfizierter Kollege


----------



## sMaXx (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

gut viel schnee draussen ! jemand lust mitm belly los morgen?  könnt gegen 13 uhr in kiel sein...


----------



## fischer04 (4. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Toller Bericht!!!
Spitze geschrieben!!
Danke!!!


----------



## Matthias-HH (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

Vielen Dank für den tollen Bericht, super geschrieben #6.

So spiele ich mit dem Gedanken, am Sonntag zum Angeln an die Küste zu fahren, 
und bemerke nun, wie sich der Gen-Defekt scheinbar auch bei mir bemerkbar macht: 

Da hört sich die Wettervorhersage wie 

"nach Norden hin nimmt die dichte Bewölkung langsam ab" 
deutlich wie 4-5 Stunden Sonne an ...:z

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## sMaXx (7. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*

sag bescheid ich komm mit


----------



## Rosi (9. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Die wissenschaftliche Analyse oder: wir haben sie doch nicht alle!*



Deichkind schrieb:


> "Wer weiss ob es in den kommenden Wochen nicht noch schlechter wird!“



 Das ist auch immer meine Ausrede, super Bericht und dickes Petri für die Dauer-Patienten.


----------

